# linatex



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've had this batch of linatex for over a year. I just pulled it out and I want to give it a shot but I don't know how to cut it. I think I payed a pretty penny for it and I don't really want to "waste" any monkeying around. I know it wont be a waste and if I have to experiment I will. I'm wondering what people here experienced with linatex cut their bands at for 1/2" steel ball bearings. also for 3/8 steel bearings.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Hi Nicholson.

At first, I'm not a hunter. I set up my bandsets only for smashing beer cans, maximum range about 15m (50 ft.). But my own experince for steel ammo is that I cut the bands 1.5 wider than ammo diameter. So for 1/2 steel I will reccomend about 3/4 wide bands. This works best for me. You can cut it up to twice wider than ammo diameter for hunting, but your hands will tired quickly during frequently shooting.

Important is thickness of your sheet. So check if your sheet is same thick in all locations. I buy big roll of it for laboratory use (not only). And thickness varies from 1.2 to 2.0 mm. Such a difference can be quite a snag! So there may be hints that someone working but you do not have to, because of thickness.

And If you waste some Linatex, just use it for make some crazy pouch:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39075-red-comrades/

Or cut it for small strips that you can use for attaching bands to slingshot.

RK


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

So, I cut some half inch straight cuts and brought them back into the chilly basement(That's were the linatex was stored)I'm guessing about 60 degrees. I need to say that its chilly because I'm getting lower readings with the chronograph than other people like for instance the gamekeeper slingshot. I just watched John Webbs video chronographing his bandset at 252 fps, I got 216 fps. Linatex impresses me. From fork to pouch its about 7.75 inches. These straight cuts are a half inch wide. So the first shots I was getting around 180 fps which was my minimum goal but after these warm up shots I was cronographing over 190 fps I think 194 was the top speed. If I kept shooting I probably would've crept closer to 200 fps but I'm comfortable with shooting .50 cal steel balls at around 190 fps. if I play around with measurements and taper the bands I know I could make some pretty hot bands with this linatex i'm glad I pulled it out.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Reznik, Lol the pouch thought came into mind when I was cutting my band and I did make some strips to tie the band onto the fork. I love the color of Linatex it's really good looking rubber, makes the slingshot look nice. I'm not getting handslap and I'm using a heavy a$$ pouch so I could probably go wider on the cut than 1/2". I think on the next bandset I'll take your advise and go 3/4 of an inch but taper it down at the side of the pouch. This linatex I got from flippinout is pretty good quality the thickness is very close on both ends and on both bands but I'll watch it close. thanx for your input


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Does Linatex have a longer shelf life than latex or Thera-Band Gold ?

If it does it may be good to store some for a rainy day scenario ?

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure about that wll. The linatex was stored in plastic bags in a box in a cool dry place. That being said I have 150 foot of theraband gold from 2 years ago that I'm going to pull out tomarrow, my fingers are crossed on that stuff because I didn't put that in plastic till about a year ago, it was in good condition then but If I have a problem with it I'll let you know. My guess is that its alright, it was stored in a cool dry place.with the linatex on top of it in the box. Excellent question wll I hope somebody answers with a more definitive answer


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

flatband made me some excellant 5/8 straight cut band sets about 2 years back they handled 1/2 and 3/8 steel andold fishing sinkers no problem


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

wll said:


> Does Linatex have a longer shelf life than latex or Thera-Band Gold ?
> 
> If it does it may be good to store some for a rainy day scenario ?
> 
> wll


It last much longer than TBG or pure latex, because lntx is thicker and modified for industry using. But lntx is little slower than tbg. And my experience, bandsets last very long, but after time (winter and spring) shows little cracks on it. You can still shoot with it, but it lost some power and speed. Not best choice for speed dummies. But best choice for rainy or cold weather, playing with dog and it is undestructible for children.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Reznik Krkovicka said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Does Linatex have a longer shelf life than latex or Thera-Band Gold ?
> ...


Hummmm ! I keep all my bands and tubes in the refrigerator and wrapped up. I do have some tubes rolled up in the original manufacturer boxes, and that is in the refrigerator also. From all reports this GREATLY extends the life of latex !

If the Linatex last longer then this then maybe it is a material that I should have on hand ?

wll


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I like linatex, but found gum rubber to be easier to cut , and faster all around


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

The Linatex will be perfect, it's used for lining mining chutes, it's holds up great against airborne contaminates


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I cut the linatex 1/2 straight, works well with 40 cal lead,7/16 steel, Maybee try 3/4 tapered to 1/2 , should be good for 1/2 steel


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

i ordered some... yet to arrive.would like to find something that would work well on my new pfs.


----------

